# Black/grey rocks to buy (Toronto area)



## alex_411 (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi all,

I have a 90 gallons tank and would like to decorate it with black or grey rocks (something like Aqua Blue boulders). I've checked Beaver Valley Stone and other stone suppliers but unfortunately found nothing. They have Black Limestones but the size is huge.

Do you know any good place to buy black/grey rocks in Toronto (GTA) area?

Thanks


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

I don't live nearby. You need to search for "landscape supply" companies not just landscape companies the difference being one's purpose is to sell stones and the other is to create a pretty yard. My google search of toronto shows lots of "landscaping" companies and not many supply companies. I would try "natural stone suppliers". I put obsidian in my tank for a super dark black stone, but that supplier doesn't seem to have that - he does have some "black granite".

One thing I will say is when you go to a rock place bring several bottles of water and pour it on all the rocks they have that are the right size because they will look WAY different in your tank and wet.

PS. Try "GB stone" too.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Betz cut stone in Scarborough usually has lots of Kingston weathered limestone (grey). I'm not sure what there stock would be like in the winter though.
Plus, the stone will be covered in snow and all stuck together.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

'Aqua Blue boulders' are apparently common in Wisconsin. It's a type of granite.
A landscape place nearby has it. I've bought quite a bit. But they did not have it all of last spring and summer. Drove past the other day and there was a mountain of it.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> 'Aqua Blue boulders' are apparently common in Wisconsin. It's a type of granite.
> A landscape place nearby has it. I've bought quite a bit. But they did not have it all of last spring and summer. Drove past the other day and there was a mountain of it.


That's about a 22 hr drive, round trip for him :wink:


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Make a weekend out of it... Lol
Customs would find a way to mess with you...

I'm relatively close to Wisconsin. Even then, availability seems to be inconsistent.


----------



## alex_411 (Mar 6, 2017)

I know that Aqua Blue boulders can be found in Wisconsin and for sure I won't drive 22 hours just because of stones (though really nice stones  ). Unfortunately, local stone suppliers sell mostly local stones, so no way to find Aqua Blue boulders here. Black Limestones looks nice but are big in size.
2 Aaron S: thanks for advice regarding bottles of water.
2 noddy: Good point about snow. I'll wait couple weeks and then continue my search.


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

By the way, I am in Michigan which is only a 10hr round trip and know where you can get obsidian


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Where did you hear about these rocks? I don't see anyone else using them...


----------



## alex_411 (Mar 6, 2017)

Common Iggy Newcastle, your tank inspired me  viewtopic.php?f=9&t=322785 The tank is great and those stones look amazing on white sand.
Unfortunately, as I mentioned before, I cannot find this type of stones in Ontario so probably you're still the only one who uses them ;-)

Thank you Aaron S, but even 10 hrs to drive and the customs on the way back to Canada make me continue to search locally


----------



## BooyahBlake (Feb 13, 2017)

alex_411 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a 90 gallons tank and would like to decorate it with black or grey rocks (something like Aqua Blue boulders). I've checked Beaver Valley Stone and other stone suppliers but unfortunately found nothing. They have Black Limestones but the size is huge.
> 
> ...


lots of landscape supply north of the city. Google landscape supply gta and you pick closest or call first


----------



## alex_411 (Mar 6, 2017)

Yesterday I visited Stonemen's Valley. Unfortunately, I found nothing. They have river stones, big granite rocks and slabs, huge jaspers, flat basalt... but nothing to put in the tank...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would use all of that in the tank...except the slabs and flat basalt. What are you looking for? River stones are perfect, if you can get them big enough.


----------

